# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  Busco productores de frijol loctao.

## Yacin

Busco productores de frijol loctao en cantidad y precio. Por favor cualquier consulta comunicarse al numero 920088327...Lic. César ValdiviezoTemas similares: BUSCO PROVEEDOR DE FRIJOL ÑUÑA VENDO:ALGARROBO EN POLVO,MACA,QUINUA,FRIJOL CANARIO,FRIJOL CASTILLA,FRIJOL PANAMITO,ARBEJA,PALLARES,GARBANZO,FRIJOL MANTEQUILLA,LUCUMA EN POLVO,CACAO EN GRANO,ETC Busco Proveedores de Frijol Ñuña VENDO FRIJOL CHINO(loctao) Vendo frijol loctao

----------

